# Lake Conroe Monster Blues with John3:16 - 10/11



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Went out with John 3:16 Sunday night . I brought 20 pounds of fresh bait that Big Mike and his son caught for me on Friday . I am sure this bait had a large factor in us catching these huge blues . Thanks alot !!!! Finding good bait right now has been very difficult and time consuming for us lately . John and I went out Thursday night until 2:30 am trying to catch bait with no luck at all so I really appreciate you thinking about these past two weeks. 

We decided to stick to strategic jugging in the deeper water . We spent over 7 hours driving around looking for what john thought would be good spots for big fish to hanging out at . John had his eyes fixated on his droid lake map , by gps lake map as well as his graph . He was in a different Zone for sure and we came 6" from running into a dock and then almost crashing into the bulkhead at one time during the night !! ( He thought the boat was in neutral and I was busy looking down cutting the bait up ) . 

We set 8 jugs north of 1097 , 2 by the bridge , 3 a little south , 4 in Lake Creek , 1 in an old lake bed, 4 in Atkins creek, 3 by the dam , a few in the middle deep, 1 on a structure pile , a few on a shallower ledge ditch, and few others were he saw tons of bait fish around 21 '. 

The bite (like the past six weeks) was extremely slow but the quality of the size fish was great for us and we both would rather catch one or two big fish on a trip than 100 eater size because we like doing the videos and the pics ! When John gets some time , there are some great video footage that we shot of this trip . 

We had all of our jugs out by 2:30 am . We took a coffee break at the 830 ramp and refueled and headed back out to the north end to check on the jugs a little after 3;30 am. The north end jugs produced a 44 pounder on one of MY "super jugs" and the 50 pounder was caught over 1/4 mile from where John placed his big jug . It was a good thing for a powerful spot light and him using a huge jug or we may not have found this fish !! I noticed one of the hooks on the main line that this 50 pounder was on was completely straightened out ! I don't know if another nice fish was on it or if this fish just dragged it through some structure. 

One of my super jugs that I placed in an old lake bed outside of Atkins creek was MIA . We searched all of the place with the spot light but we could not find this jug !! I can't image what size fish could have taken this jug down and away ! I had caught the big blue of around 40 pounds three weeks ago with Katjim on this same spot . 

We later caught a 12 pounder on one of John's jugs and a 32 pounder on one of my Super jugs . I took a pic of it with my new Halloween mask ! LOL 

John later pulled me up to pick up a jug and I was totally startled when I reached down to pull it up ! It was a pig head !!!! Thank goodness it was not dark because I think that I would have had a heart attack !!!! 

It was another great trip with John ! "Good times with Good Friends " as John always says . All fish that we caught were released . Every fish over 10 pounds was photographed and videod too. Thanks again John for a another memorable jugging trip !!! John is wanting to start jugging Livingston soon for the big ones so any information will be appreciated . I think you guys are right that Lake Livingston has some huge blues in it !!! 
.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

More pics !


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Great report and nice fish and pig head.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

All I can say is MY OH MY.


----------



## slippindrag (Sep 21, 2010)

Awesome is the only word to describe the quantity, quality and consistency. Amazing. Can't wait to see what you guys do on Livingston. Thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

And my mom told me Monsters don't exist. Great catch!!!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great catch!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

You guys have the only jug fishing boat I ever saw with a jib crane to lift and weigh fish.
If I installed one it would be the height of optimism or maybe conceit.
With John at the helm it is a real necessity. 
I salute the Cat Fish Kings.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

those are some big cats. Congrats on the fine catches.


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

WTG Guy's!!! It's great to look at them and druel...Great pictures like always....I did tag one on Livingston the first part of the week with a red 5.0 circle hook...but never saw the fish. Maybe he will show up on someone's jug line. Keep it coming guy's.


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

Excellent fish and pictures. Thank you for sharing! But I do have one question, what's with the pig head? Is it a running joke among jug fishermen to replace someone else's bait with a pig's head?


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

sweptvolume said:


> Excellent fish and pictures. Thank you for sharing! But I do have one question, what's with the pig head? Is it a running joke among jug fishermen to replace someone else's bait with a pig's head?


The pig head is no inside joke or anything . We found it floating out near the light house and bird island when we were heading back to the ramp .

Another thing is there is a steel pipe pole that a huge spotlight and scale is mounted to on john's boat . I am in no way holding the catfish with one hand ! Lol


----------



## baldfisherman (Sep 22, 2010)

wtg go Jeff or Kw cat its me CF


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Very impressive guys!!! Awesome. I need to try that out in Dec. when I have R&R. Sure looks like a blast!!!!


----------

